# lake erie steelhead



## fish_0n (Nov 16, 2007)

Went a short drive up Lake Erie from Pittsburgh to do something steelhead fishing. First trip up there and had a blast! Had abuot 6 hook on with only 1 landed. He's a 8lbers or so. Best to eat smoked!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

nice fish smiley face man


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Used to go to Erie every year. Steelies are nice, but the walleye and smallmouth are amazing! Congrats on the fish though.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Are you in witness protection? Nice fish


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You look familar, do you work at Wal-Mart?


----------

